# Af Nebie Here



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey all, I've been on line for a while but have only posted a couple of times. Just got back into this web page since last Saturday. Last year we decided that this year we wanted to buy an Outback. A few weeks ago we looked at some Jaycos and were almost sold on one. Then we looked at the Outback again and saw the 27RSDS, which they didn't have last year, I don't think. The DW absolutely fell in love! It has the bed for my two daughters (5 & 11) and our own bedroom. She also liked the slide being the dinette instead of the couch, which I also think they changed from previous year(s). I have to go to Guam at the end of May, at which time the wife will sell my F-150 Lariat S-Crew so that when I get back in September I can go straight to the dealer (or individual) and buy an F-250/350. Within a matter of days we plan on getting the 27RSDS and going camping a time or two before it gets cold here again.

We have two utility four wheelers that we like to ride in the mountains. If we go camping I will only take mine and just put it in the bed of the truck.

Anyway, I'm 38 and in the Air Force. Been in now for 15 years (come April 30th) and only have 5 more years to go until I can start my first retirement. I am an F-15E crew chief by trade, but I don't really crew jets anymore. I'm now the flight line expeditor, which means I oversee 11 jets and co-ordinate all the maintenance and flying that they do. It can be stressful at times but that's what getting away in a camper is for now isn't it. My DW is 41 and a dental assistant and loves her job. She's been doing it for about 17 years now and is QUITE good at it. My 11 year old daughter is a sports freak whose main love is GOLF. She has a MUCH better swing than I do and takes lessons on a regular basis. She loves the White Sox (my DW is from Chicago and I'm from Tulsa, OK), Bears, Penguins, Phil Mickelson and Tiger Woods. We keep kidding with her and tell her she's going to have to use a name like Tiger Woods did, only something like "Kitty Irons." My 5 year old is an exact opposite of the other one. She is a princess to the max and loves nothing more than to do her hair (and other people's) and dress her Bratz dolls. My 11 year old was born in Las Vegas while I was stationed there (yeah, tough assignment) and my 5 year old was born in England while I was stationed overseas. We sometimes call her our "Bratty Brit." We have a 4 year old Pug Bandit that likes to skateboard for treats, or anything else he can impress you with to get some food. We recently rescued a black lab from the local rescue and on the second day had to take him to the vet for being near death. We found out he had Parvovirus and he was on EXTREME antibiotics and IVs for a week. After the 5th day of no improvement, they pretty much said that Monday (the next day) he would be put down. Well, amazingly enough on Monday when they came in, he was alert and rearin' to go. The bill was over $800, which made me swallow a lump in my throat, but I figured what the heck. We couldn't just let it die! To our surprise though, after talking to the rescue organization, they decided to pay for all of the bills since he was sick before we even got him.

So, there you have it, I think you all may now be wondering what you've gotten yourselves into letting this guy on your forums that won't shut up!! I hope to come here frequently in the future to get tips and info from all of you. Heck, I don't even have the dang trailer yet and I come home every night from work and the first thing I do is look at al the posts that are new. I think I've got it, BAD!!

Take care all and dare I say,

Support Your Troops!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

AKF150LARIAT4X4,

Welcome aboard. Glad you are thinking Outback. You won't be sorry.

I, for one, and I know many others, too, are really appreciative of your service. Thank you.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome AKF150LARIAT4X4 to the group
Sounds like you have things well planned out with the F-250/350 and the 27RSDS
Great choice and nice combo








Sept. will be here before you know it
And most of all Thankyou very much for the service you have and are giving to our Great Nation


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Clan, AKF150LARIAT4X4

Sounds llike quite a family you have there....and quite a Dad they have. Lots of us - in fact, most of us - "looked" at other TTs and found that, when we came back to the Outback, we couldn't walk away.

Thanks so much for your Service. My BIL is also active duty USAF, stationed in VA after 3 tours in HI







I know well what your family experiences when you're away taking care of all of US . Thank them, too, please.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

AKF150LARIAT4X4 said:


> I think you all may now be wondering what you've gotten yourselves into letting this guy on your forums that won't shut up!!


Don't worry, AK... You have a looooong way to go before you are on the 'I wish he/she would just shut up! list!







Now, me on the other hand...









Great bio. It's always enjoyable finding out about our members lives in the real world! And thank you for the great service you have done for our country. I salute you, and all our brave men and women in the armed forces.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The Air Force base in Guam has the best beach. Spent some time there myself. Good luck with your service over there and making the Outback decision.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Sounds like you got a good plan.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to the group, and happy "flying" wiyh that new Outback when you get it.
"till then this is the place to learn everything there is to know about Outbackin'.
The "Masters" are all on line here.









Dallas


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! I am retired USAF and have many, many years of flight line experience and a bunch of that was as an expediter. I was a pointy-head but we still welcome the knuckle-draggers here. I worked primarily on F-16s and F-4Es, with tours in helicopters as well. Retirement is coming sooner than you think, believe me.

Aim high!

Reverie


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the GREAT welcome! Here's some numbers for you...used 2005 28RSS $22,000 and a used 21RS $19,00. What the heck???


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I, for one, and I know many others, too, are really appreciative of your service. Thank you.


Here, Here!!!!









Dan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow! That's an introduction! Welcome back!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey, I love the air force! I remember the first time me and my squad of Marines found ourselves in an air force chow hall... we couldn't believe we were allowed to eat there! That had to be the fanciest resturaunt some of those Marines had ever been inside in their whole lives!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

And of course, the Air Force loves the Marines. While the fight and kill the enemy, we make sure they get their paper plates, ammo and mail. Oh, as an enlisted guy I can attest that the idea of waving goodbye to the officers as they went off to war while we stayed behind seemed pretty agreeable.

Reverie


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

action AKF150LARIAT4X4, you sound like the kind of guy and family we love joining us!







I can't wait until you actually become an OB owner. Welcome and, above all, thank you so much for serving!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

AKF150LARIAT4X4,

action Welcome to the site. sunny Glad to hear you are considering the Outback. Thanks to you and your family for your dedicated service to our country. Keep us posted.


----------

